# Widest Tyres on stock 16 rims?



## serge88 (Jan 17, 2010)

As the title suggests what is the widest tyre that you have fitted to your x trail with the factory 16" alloys? I am after a set of All terrains, going towards BF Goodrich, let me know what you fellas have, cheers.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

use this website to get what you want

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCal...?action=submit


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi serge,

I have 225/70/16 Yokohama Geolandar GO12 A-T/S and there is no rubbing.
Speedo is now very correct to true speed as measured by a GPS.
Originally it was about 7% underspeed and now about 1kph overspeed at 100kph.

Another Aussie has 225/70/16 BFG All-Terrains on his Xtrail and found the same.
There is one other Aussie who installed larger but now finds he has problems with rubbing on full steering/suspension travel.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The widest you can go on the factory 16" rims which are 6.5" wide is 235 tyre size. I wouldn't go any wider than that.


----------

